
Deezer Buys Stitcher - charlesmarshall
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/24/deezer-buys-stitcher-to-add-talk-radio-and-podcasts-to-its-music-platform/
======
Psylocyber
Waiting for: Bimbam Buys BaoBao

